# Mk4 2.0 8v Eaton M45 SC Installed - Flow, Intake, Boost Diagram - HELP PLS!



## t211 (May 8, 2007)

OK, help needed with this one please!?
Got a UK Spec APK code MK4 2.0 8v engine - nice and simple engine, fly by cable (tb has connector for position sensor and possibly idel control?), no 2ndary air pump or anything, OBDII though. Few mods prior to Eaton M45 supercharger install - TT260 cam, Neuspeed P-Flow intake, 200cpsi cat, 3" cat back scorpion exhaust.
Charger set (with pulley sizes) to make 4psi with stock internals. Power is great but general poor running problems. I accept the tune is rough - stock injectors on 5psi fuel pressure.
Main question I have - is my intake setup OK? (see diagram). I understand it's safe in terms of no bent throttle body, etc cos of BOV, but idle is awful and stalls frequently until warm. Even warm idle is about 1100rpm!
Any help, tips, advice, etc VERY GRATEFULLY APPRECIATED from you guys in the know!








1-Diagram








(basically: Filter>MAF>pipe>charger>IC>bov>TB>intake - vacuum actuated BOV to atmosphere)

2-Photo











_Modified by t211 at 7:51 PM 3-28-2009_


----------



## Jay-Bee (Sep 22, 2007)

*FV-QR*

Sounds cool! There have been people running 8-10 psi all day long on stock internals with an intercooled boosted 2.0, there are headspacers available to drop the C/R to 9:1 and some people are running 18-19PSI just fine with that... I just don't see it being an advisable long term solution.
But you are not running software at all? RRFPR? What size injectors?
Give full details on the setup and i'm sure people will start chiming in.
But an M45 on a MK4 2.0, you are probably one of a kind around here.
BTW MAF metering = use a diverter valve, or reroute your pressure to post MAF area if the BOV can do it.


----------



## Genuismensa (May 7, 2008)

*Re: FV-QR (Jay-Bee)*

Im with Jay-bee on you being able to run a lot more boost from your car. even stock you should be able to run like 8 with out an intercooler but and M45 is a nice little supercharger lol. you need to let that thing breath. I would make sure you have like a stock 1.8t diverter valve post MAF and look into getting a chip or some sort of flash cause your car doesnt know what it should do with all the extra air that is coming it. Call bahn brenner or like C2 and see what they have to say about making you a chip. are you running stock 24lb injectors? I would get a 3" MAF housing and then get a some 30lb injectors. that should make this thing run a little better.


----------



## t211 (May 8, 2007)

*Re: Mk4 2.0 8v Eaton M45 SC Installed - Flow, Intake, Boost Diagram - HELP PLS! (t211)*

PICS UP! ^^
OK - current fueling setup:
Shop who fitted charger for me {awesome work on fabrication and pipework - but maybe lacking in OBD2 tuning} 'said' they'd remapped it, but I have some doubts.
From what I can tell they turned up my Eurospec adjustable FPR (with vacuum sensor that drops pressure by approx .6 bar) to it's max of 5bar, checked the exhaust readings and left it at that.
BOV is actually a vacuum operated (linked to intake mani) job. Certainly works, still get real good fuel economy cruising. Noise is kinda cool too when I change gear!
Yep - stock UK 2.0 8v APK injectors!








They reckon it made 180bhp crank when they had it on the rollers but no printouts to prove.
Certainly does really pull when it wants but getting lots of hesitation and holding back at many throttle/speed/gear combinations, WOT is good.
I can kinda feel the ECU fighting the fuel pressure, I think. Before I had the charger (just cam, exhaust & intake) I played with the FPR and found 4bar was great for top end power, but once the ECU learnt it - it kinda tuned it out.
Hope that makes some sense!








Also, lots of bunny hopping thing when cold and on borders or no boost/boost. Kinda makes driving along my quiet street to main road annoying, but I can live with it.
Also, recently started getting an odd 'revs rise when I depress the clutch' thing! Can't be clutch going as JUST had it replaced with upgraded one and lighted flywheel?
Anyone suggest a possible cause for this??
My next current planned step is bypass as Jay-Bee suggests - linking the output of the BOV at point A to intake side of charger a B. Just waiting to get the pipes together to do it.
I know I really need a full (every gear) rolling road remap - but can't really afford it at the mo. Maybe standalone ($$s) or piggyback like a Unichip?
Thing is - I don't want to lose the dash fuel economy meter (even though it's only the basic one without the miles-til-empty display) or Vag-com ability!
Am I right in thinking I'll lose these with either??
Certainly considering bigger boost one day, just want to get this running sweet first - she's my daily driver so this comes first!
Big thanks any for everyone's time and advice!!!
-------------------------
For anyone interested, full mod list at "http://www.t211.co.uk/images/Car Mods List.xls"


_Modified by t211 at 7:51 PM 3-28-2009_


----------



## sgolf2000 (Mar 2, 2003)

*Re: Mk4 2.0 8v Eaton M45 SC Installed - Flow, Intake, Boost Diagram - HELP PLS! (t211)*

i would contact c2. i think a 42# setup would work nicely with your setup. you would not lose any of your fuel economy or interior things, but you would need to reroute your bov post maf as previously stated.


----------



## t211 (May 8, 2007)

*Re: Mk4 2.0 8v Eaton M45 SC Installed - Flow, Intake, Boost Diagram - HELP PLS! (t211)*

Progress:
Proper recycling valve - just waiting for fabrication of parts. Soon...
Car booked in at local RR/tuning shop on 27/5, as I have to get an MOT (UK emissions thing) done this month - and there's not a chance it'll pass the 'idle emissions test' as it, well, doesn't idle!







They know they're stuff so fingers crossed.
This is likely to be a pre-cursor to a Unichip & bigger injector install by them (when I can afford it), but it'll be interesting to see what power it makes, O2 figures and VAG-Com codes thrown!
Tried a few things to try and sort idle:
1) Blanked off the un-used port on the BOV. I'm not sure if this senses atmosphere (as it would normally connected to the actuator on the BOV) or what {perhaps someone out there will know?} but...
Seems to have made drivability better - boost comes on sharper and is more gradual (ie. not 0 or 5 psi, but steps a lot more depending on throttle position).







and _Just about_ idles when cold now!
2) Reconnected the injector air shroud feed back to intake pre-SC. Was surprised the shop that did SC install blanked this off - as it's part of my weird APK engine code setup. However, now I see why - runs crap, idle and off throttle now settles at 2000rpm!
3) Dropped fuel pressure (only at idle) back to stock 3bar. Engine was nicely warm but still idles at 1000rpm+.
As before - thanks to replys to far & tia for future help and advice!


_Modified by t211 at 6:22 PM 4-18-2009_


----------



## all-starr-me (Jul 14, 2003)

*Re: Mk4 2.0 8v Eaton M45 SC Installed - Flow, Intake, Boost Diagram - HELP PLS! (sgolf2000)*

you guys telling him to get 42# injectors are on crack. this is the same charger the neuspeed kit but with the benefit of an intercooler. get a neuspeed chip and be happy with the power of a stock VR6 out of a 2.0. you won't need any bigger than 24# injectors and can turn you FPR way down, stock injectors might go static with that much pressure. 
look at neuspeed mods and pulley sizes for more, you won't get much out of the M45 though.


----------



## t211 (May 8, 2007)

*Re: Mk4 2.0 8v Eaton M45 SC Installed - Flow, Intake, Boost Diagram - HELP PLS! (t211)*

Progress part 2:
Finally got all silicone together for charger bypass routing! So now, no more BOV. Was a bit of a nightmare to get it all plumbed in and have had to step down from 38mm ID at the valve to 32mm ID at the T-piece {point B on diagram}.
How does it run.... well it early days and am yet to do ECU reset, but - 
Still doesn't idle right.
Bypass seems to cope (ie. still drops to vacuum at idle or off-throttle).
Is a lot more drivable, ie. like a factory tuned car, and transition between cruise and boost is a lot less agressive.
Seems to be less power down low, but more up top. Kinda more like it was without the charger, when the huge exhaust and cam were killing low down grunt!
Charger will now make 8+ psi at high rpm - which is a bit scary as I'm pretty sure I don't have fuelling for this much boost!!







Previously only ever made 5psi.
Next:
ECU reset tonight so will see how it feels tomorrow.
Tuning Shop on Monday - I'll be able to really see how the fuelling is, emissions and most of all power runs!


----------

